# Quelle für Futtermehle



## Bibbelmann (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo!

Nachdem die Threads dazu alt sind, hab ich mal per Google gesucht und die alten Links ausprobiert.

Gibt es zur Frühjahrszeit noch die Aktionen bei Bleisteiner und bei Askari? Moritz hatte früher auch was

Die 1kg Einzelabpackungen für 3 Euro sind nicht meins...

Zudem: Süssungsmittel gesucht


----------



## bombe20 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*

meinst du sowas?


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*

Ich hätte ja GFP Paulus vorgeschlagen - aber die kämpfen wohl gerade mit der Geschäftsaufgabe....

 Ofenloch in Bürstadt hat gute Fertigfutter und Einzelmehle.... (http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/xtcm/)


----------



## MarcinD (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*

Ich habe mich mit Top Secret bei Askari eingedeckt und füttere damit zur Zeit, hab aber eben gesehen, dass die das nicht mehr für 3,29 € für 3 Kg anbieten sondern für 6,69 €. Sorry.
https://www.angelsport.de/top-secret-sonderedition-groundmix_0129463.html

Habe bei Ebay mal Katis-Funshop gefunden. Die bieten das 24 Kg für 25-30 € je nach Sorte an inkl. Versand. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht?
http://stores.ebay.de/Katis-Funshop/Angelfutter-/_i.html?_fsub=665569014


----------



## Breamhunter (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*

Bei Katis Funshop lief alles bestens. 
Die Bude hier hat auch ganz gute Sachen :m


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*

Die Aktionen von früher, 20kg Säcke zu 20-30 Euro- gibt es die auch noch?
Wir haben damals Kokosmehl geröstet, Zwieback-, Biskuit- all sowas einzeln zu günstigen Preise gekauft. Man musste es allerdings meist selber abholen


----------



## Justsu (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*

Schau mal da: 

http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/xtcm/index.php?cPath=21_580

Oder da:

https://artes-angelsport.de/main_bi...page=1&bigwareCsid=nfi725sc2kndij02ds0ijkq774

Denke, das könnte sein wonach Du suchst... wobei Nr. 1 hier auch schon weiter oben erwähnt wurde!

Beste Grüße 
Justsu


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*

Ganz klar NB-Angelsport. Super Auswahl an Einzelmehlen, aber auch tolle fertige Lockfutter. Der Versand ist passig, der Service ist gut. Ich bestelle woanders nicht mehr.

http://nbangelsport.de/prestashop/46-nb-lockfutter


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*

Danke von meiner Seite an alle für die vielen guten Empfehlungen!



MarcinD schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit Top Secret bei Askari eingedeckt und füttere damit zur Zeit, hab aber eben gesehen, dass die das nicht mehr für 3,29 € für 3 Kg anbieten sondern für 6,69 €. Sorry.
> https://www.angelsport.de/top-secret-sonderedition-groundmix_0129463.html


Keine Ursache, da gibt es zumindest in gutes Sortiment. 
Mal sehen wann wieder eine Aktion kommt- hier oder dort..
Freundlichen Gruß!

Philipp


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ganz klar NB-Angelsport. Super Auswahl an Einzelmehlen, aber auch tolle fertige Lockfutter. Der Versand ist passig, der Service ist gut. Ich bestelle woanders nicht mehr.
> 
> http://nbangelsport.de/prestashop/46-nb-lockfutter




 Ich hab jetzt auch mal bei NB was bestellt. Zwar keine Einzelmehle - aber die hauseigenen Fertigfutter. Mal paar Sorten zum testen. Was gut ist, wird dann im Big Pack nachgeordert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch mal bei NB was bestellt. Zwar keine Einzelmehle - aber die hauseigenen Fertigfutter. Mal paar Sorten zum testen. Was gut ist, wird dann im Big Pack nachgeordert.



Vanille läuft immer. Die Feedersorten waren auch ganz passig. Es ist halt auch immer eine Basis die man sich erweitern sollte. Aber für den Preis sind die Futtersorten schon eine Klasse für sich.

Was auch seht gut geht ist Championsfeed. Starke Produkte, im großen Pack preislich auch annehmbar. Ich bestelle ja generell nur in 14KG, so laufen bei mir im Januar/Februar gern mal 200 KG ein.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*

Das Futter von Common Baits ist auch nicht zu verachten. Du haben mE eine gute Qualität zu angemessenen Preisen


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vanille läuft immer. Die Feedersorten waren auch ganz passig. Es ist halt auch immer eine Basis die man sich erweitern sollte. Aber für den Preis sind die Futtersorten schon eine Klasse für sich.
> 
> Was auch seht gut geht ist Championsfeed. Starke Produkte, im großen Pack preislich auch annehmbar. Ich bestelle ja generell nur in 14KG, so laufen bei mir im Januar/Februar gern mal 200 KG ein.




 Inzwischen hab ich mal 3 der 5 Sorten testen können. Alles bestens und eine klare Empfehlung. Das gelbe Feederfutter ist echt schön auffällig! Anders als bei bekannten Händlern wie auch gößere Säcke anbieten, fand ich auch keine Fremdkörper im Futter (Steinchen, Holzsplitter, Sägespäne). Denke da ordere ich wieder - selbermischen macht bei dem Preis keinen Sinn für mich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. August 2017)

*AW: Quelle für Futtermehle*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich mal 3 der 5 Sorten testen können. Alles bestens und eine klare Empfehlung. Das gelbe Feederfutter ist echt schön auffällig! Anders als bei bekannten Händlern wie auch gößere Säcke anbieten, fand ich auch keine Fremdkörper im Futter (Steinchen, Holzsplitter, Sägespäne). Denke da ordere ich wieder - selbermischen macht bei dem Preis keinen Sinn für mich.



Das Futter ist eine runde Sache, definitiv, selber Mischen ist aber auch ne feine Sache. Bis auf wenige Futtersorten habe ich alles getestet.

Leider ist und bleibt es aber so, entweder ist es von Haus aus Dunkel oder du hilfst nach. Farben bringen oft die kleinen Fische. Ist aber ein anderes Thema.

NB macht jedenfalls alles richtig, zwar sind die Preise auch ein gutes Stück gestiegen und Messepreise werden im Onlinehandel nicht weitergegeben, aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------

